# Maybe a Havanese



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sometimes, I take the pictures for one of the no kill shelters. This boy has been there for a time and no one is looking at him. Yorkie and any Yorkie mix always get picked. Here are a couple of pictures. He is very friendly and confused.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I can't believe no one has snatched him up, poor thing; he's such a pretty boy! How about you?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought I added both.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

He's adorable! I hope he finds a forever home


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I hope he finds a good home soon too. He is a cutie. Why did he end up in the shelter?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

aww! how cute!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Is he in a shelter in NC? What city? Does he look like a Hav? He does to me, but I am no expert.. how much does he weigh and is he the height of a Hav? He is very pretty.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Is he in a shelter in NC? What city? Does he look like a Hav? He does to me, but I am no expert.. how much does he weigh and is he the height of a Hav? He is very pretty.


Flynn - you still got that extra car seat?? :eyebrows:


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

There seem to be many Havs needing forever homes in the States, (I see lots on Petfinder.com) anyway), but rarely any up here in Canada. I am on the lookout for another one so if any of you come across one closer to my area, please make sure to let me know. I'm a couple of hours NE of Toronto.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

If this was a kill shelter or if I thought he was in danger of being put down, I would take him. He looks very much like my Havs, his noise is more like Yogi's. His coat his mostly black with some silver strands on his back (when light hits it you see). He is between my two in size. He was picked up by the dog pound and was lucky to end up in the better of out no kill shelters.. He is in Fayetteville Animal Protection Society. They really don't know much about Hav's but the manager has listed him as a Hav mix (all dogs are listed as mixes). It is $70.00 to adopt him and this is a shelter so you can go and see him. He is inside and has his own run. We have only had Misty for 5 months and she is shy and now beginning to come in to her own and my Lhasa is having old man health problems. My husband and I think it would not be fair to bring an adult dog in at this time and a puppy would not be fair to me. All being said it has been hard not to get him. I am very worried about a Bernese Mt. dog that is there.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

No, I sent it back finally, they credited my account..sorry!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought maybe there would be someone on the list who could go look at him, would HRI take him? I am not sure of all the things to be considered. I know you worry about them. It is a shame there are so many who are such wonderful pets. The Bernese Mt. Dog would be a wonderful pet too...it breaks my heart.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

He looks very Hav-ish to me... I hope he find a good home soon!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What is the procedure to see if HRI can help him? It seems once they get them in HRI someone will want him!!! :help:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Could you take a video next time you are there? I find that posting videos along with still photos really gives possible adoptive families a better idea of what the dog is like. Little dogs like that get snatched up here in no time, but I guess all States are very different.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

I volunteer at local Humane Society in Cleveland/Akron, Ohio area and little dogs usually get snatched up within a week (often MUCH less). If they are very shy it does take longer -- but even then they are gone within a month. The little ones seem to have a rough time. He looks like a HAV, has anyone contacted HRI to see if they will take him? He looks very cute. 

I hope he gets to his furever home very soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

At this point in time he is in a non-kill shelter. I put in up in case som one is interested. He has no health issues and is maybe 1 yr or less. Hopefully someone will adopt him. This is not the big city. Our shelter (pound) picks up about 1,000 dogs a month out of that number about 900 are destroyed each month. We have Fort Bragg next to us, everytime there is a deployment are pounds and shelters are over filled. There is a large amout of bydb going on. Most people here do not know what a Havanese is. I do not know if he is a mix and there is no way of knowing. You need to keep in mind many of the dogs ending up in rescue are not the best examples of the breed, they do make wonderful and lovely pets.He is being well taken care of, a home would be better.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

He looks an awful lot like my Lilly, except she doesn't have the white chin and belly. He is so cute!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

He totally looks like a hav to me too... I hope he gets a good home for the holidays along with many other dogs...It's great that you volunteer and decided to share the picture with us


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

He is so cute! I think he is a Hav. I wish I could take him! I wish I could take them all. True CDL right here.

I just can't wait until Tim and I have a permanent home that is OURS so I can take in fosters. Right now our leased condo with carpet isn't exactly conducive to foster dogs 

I hope someone takes him home soon! What a sweet little face he has!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Robbie, does he seem shy or is he fairly friendly and loving? Do you know about how much he weighs? He looks so adorable!


----------

